# Hello And Help!



## Guest (Jul 23, 2005)

Good afternoon. My name is Bill Cody and I live in Madera, CA.
My wife and I are looking at the 2006 Outback 26RKS. 
We would be towing this with our 2005 Toyota Tundra 4.7 ltr V-8. 
Max tow capacity for this truck is 6,800 lbs with the Dry Weight of the 26RKS at 5,200 lbs. Seems like a good matchup. 
I would like to ask for any and all comments on this trailer. 
I was very impressed with it. 
We looked at many other models but I keep coming back to this one.

Thank you in advance for your time.

Bill Cody

(my other RV is a 2004 Yamaha V-Star 1100 Classic)


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2005)

VStarBill said:


> Good afternoon. My name is Bill Cody and I live in Madera, CA.
> My wife and I are looking at the 2006 Outback 26RKS.
> We would be towing this with our 2005 Toyota Tundra 4.7 ltr V-8.
> Max tow capacity for this truck is 6,800 lbs with the Dry Weight of the 26RKS at 5,200 lbs. Seems like a good matchup.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2005)

Hello Bill,
We live in New Mexico and also looked at a lot of TT.
As soon as we found the 2005 25RSS we bought it.
Our TV is a 1997 Chevy Tahoe with a 5.7 and it also has a 6800# cap.
It seems to tow it OK except on extreme hills. 
Everyone here will tell you to check all the weights.....
I quess I am afraid to find out that I'm probally overloaded...but it seems to pull it right along...does't overheat....I'm not a speed demon and travel between 60 and 65 MPH on the interstate and get about 10 mpg. 
We actually went out this morning and
looked at other new TT and I did not see any that I liked as well as our 25RSS.
Bob & Judy (2blackdogs)


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

VStarBill said:


> Good afternoon. My name is Bill Cody and I live in Madera, CA.
> My wife and I are looking at the 2006 Outback 26RKS.
> We would be towing this with our 2005 Toyota Tundra 4.7 ltr V-8.
> Max tow capacity for this truck is 6,800 lbs with the Dry Weight of the 26RKS at 5,200 lbs. Seems like a good matchup.
> ...


Hello and welcome to the forum.

Some points to take note of when looking at a new trailer is the GVW of the trailer. The Dry Weight is the weight of the trailer without any dealer added accessories such as A/C, etc.. Dealers love quoting this number instead of the max weight of the trailer because they can convince people their TV can handle a lot more than it can. Plus, you have to add the weight of the propane, any water you carry, etc.. So, based on your tow vehicle's specs, I would say you would be approaching the limit before you ever loaded any of your cargo into the TV or the trailer.

Later


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

Hi Bill, it is nice to see another outbacker from cen. CA on here (there are a couple of us). There are other people on this forum that are towing with the Toyota pickups, so they can probably give you some better advice, but I think you will be getting very close to the limits. No matter what trailer you end up with, buy a weight distributing hitch!! As for the trailer I have never had a problem with mine and absolutely love it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Bill
I would think by the time you get everything loaded in the TT
And passengers in the TV you may be to close to your max.
Just my 2 cents.

Don


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Bill without an actual weight of the camper I think you could well find yourself over the limit. Those weights are don't account for options like awnings, microwaves, etc. The Outback brochure said our 28RSS should weight 5200#, while Trailer Life said it weighed 6140 and my math said 6186. Almost 1,000# difference and that is without food and supplies. If the same follows you'll find yourself doing the truck upgrade dance. Weights add up fast. See if the dealer will allow you weigh the actual trailer. Some won't, some will. Many will try to claim the stickers on the camper are accurate, they are not. They use an estimated weight which can still be off. Tell them if the numbers on the sticker and the actual weight match up you'll buy it.


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

VStarBill said:


> Good afternoon. My name is Bill Cody and I live in Madera, CA.
> My wife and I are looking at the 2006 Outback 26RKS.
> We would be towing this with our 2005 Toyota Tundra 4.7 ltr V-8.
> Max tow capacity for this truck is 6,800 lbs with the Dry Weight of the 26RKS at 5,200 lbs. Seems like a good matchup.
> ...


Hey Bill...I'm Don from PA and I just bought the 06 26RKS . We like it because the kitchen is away from the seating area. My TV is a 05 Dodge Ram Rumble Bee. It has the Hemi motor so there is no problem towing it . I'm sure my wife will excede the max weight limit when packing it. I hope the manufacture gave a little extra for that reason. My TT came with all the options and the dealer said it at the 5,200 lbs. They said that every thing that I put in can't be more than the max weight limit. That includes water in the tanks,food,clothes,dishes,tv&radios,games,ect.ect.ect....
My other RV is a 99 650 VStar Classic


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

jlstew said:


> Hi Bill, it is nice to see another outbacker from cen. CA on here (there are a couple of us). There are other people on this forum that are towing with the Toyota pickups, so they can probably give you some better advice, but I think you will be getting very close to the limits. No matter what trailer you end up with, buy a weight distributing hitch!! As for the trailer I have never had a problem with mine and absolutely love it.
> [snapback]46118[/snapback]​


Hello Joe,
I was Paul Everts Today looking around...nice place.

I was assured that the trailer weighted what the sticker said but I think I will take the advice of one of the other posters and ask them the have the weight certified. It's too bad that you cannot take them at their word...but that's life isn't it?

Thanks for the reply.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Bill without an actual weight of the camper I think you could well find yourself over the limit. Those weights are don't account for options like awnings, microwaves, etc. The Outback brochure said our 28RSS should weight 5200#, while Trailer Life said it weighed 6140 and my math said 6186. Almost 1,000# difference and that is without food and supplies. If the same follows you'll find yourself doing the truck upgrade dance. Weights add up fast. See if the dealer will allow you weigh the actual trailer. Some won't, some will. Many will try to claim the stickers on the camper are accurate, they are not. They use an estimated weight which can still be off. Tell them if the numbers on the sticker and the actual weight match up you'll buy it.
> [snapback]46122[/snapback]​


Thanks,

That's very good advice. The sticker in the trailer said 5200 lbs. They did not have the 2006 brochures yet so I cannot tell what the advertised weight was. I was shooting for no more than 6,000 lbs fully loaded. I do not plan to carry much water. We will be using this trailer in a rv park over on the coast and they have full hookups there so I was hoping to fudge on the 80% rule a little.
There are lighter trailers out there but the seem kind of wimpy. The outback is still my 1st choice. I will challenge them to let me have it weighed. That should settle it shouldn't it?

Take care.

Bill


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

bill: 
trust us, you will be at or exceeding your trucks tow limit, i don't have my 2006 brochure handy, but have you considered one of the smaller outbacks, if you look at the (which outback do you have poll), you will notice that the smaller outbacks are pretty popular here.
anyway good luck with your search, and keep us posted on your decision.

darrel


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I tow quite safely with my Tundra. I notice the vast majority of people that tell you what the Tundra can't do safely don't own Tundras, never owned Tundras, never drove a Tundra, and never towed with a Tundra. My personal experiences have been very favorable and I tow a 28BHS. In the end you need to get whatever you are comfortable handling.

Reverie


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi Bill,

One of the guys I work with pulls his Outback with a Tundra and he has been all over California with it. I think his is the the 28rs. I'll check with him Monday. I've asked him several times how the Tundra pulls and he says it has been fine. He is not a Outbackers forum member.









I bought my 21rs at Evert's. Evert's was not good at suggesting hitch towing gear. If you go with the 28rs, my sugestion would be an Equalizer brand hitch and a Prodigy brake controller. I think Evert's likes to put less expensive components in their packages in order to show a lower price. Evert's has been great on the service end of things.

Reverie: What is your hitch gear?

Walter

By the way, I'm down here in Fowler,Ca.


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

VStarBill said:


> jlstew said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Bill, it is nice to see another outbacker from cen. CA on here (there are a couple of us).Â There are other people on this forum that are towing with the Toyota pickups, so they can probably give you some better advice, but I think you will be getting very close to the limits.Â No matter what trailer you end up with, buy a weight distributing hitch!!Â As for the trailer I have never had a problem with mine and absolutely love it.
> ...


Some dealers will even let you do a test tow if you want. I don't know at Everts RV, I bought mine in So. Cal, Everets didn't have the one I wanted. I also tow with the Equi-l-izer brand of hitch and prodigy brake controller would not recommend using anything else. You can get both on RVwholesalers.com for $500.00(which is a very good price) and I am sure that Everets doesn't carry the Equi-l-zer brand of hitch!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

hyewalt34 said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> One of the guys I work with pulls his Outback with a Tundra and he has been all over California with it. I think his is the the 28rs. I'll check with him Monday. I've asked him several times how the Tundra pulls and he says it has been fine. He is not a Outbackers forum member.
> 
> ...


Hi Walter,

Thanks for the reply. I currently do not have any hitch gear. I am looking at the Equalizer and the Prodigy brake controller. Both seem to be very popular on the trailer forums.

This weight thing is a real booger.
I bought the Tundra because we have been Toyota people for well over 20 years and have had nothing but good luck with them. I commute to Fresno for work and the Toyotas handle the commute miles well.
I figured that a 6,800-7,000 pound towing capacity was more that adiquate. Guessed wrong there I'm afraid. If we have to we will down size our taget size on the TT. We just bought the Tundra July 3rd so there is no option there for a while.

I am hoping that somone will post a certified weight on the 26 RKS so we can get some good numbers to work with. It's too bad you can't trust the dealers.

Thanks for the reply.

Bill

I was very impressed with the Outback but I was surprised at the MSRP. They are on the high end of the light weights we looked at.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.

Looks like you've received some good advice. Always think safety!
OUTBACK dealers like to list MSRP as there price. No one pays MSRP. You can search down many threads on pricing as well.

Equal-i-zer and Prodigy are great choices.


----------

